

Scala API Client for BTC-e Cryptocurrencies Broker - kushti
http://github.com/kushti/btce-scala

======
atto
Cool, good job releasing.

What was the motivation behind blocking by using `Await` in btce.scala (line
70 and 81)? Without it, you could return a Future, which would keep you from
blocking and would allow you to compose them.

Also, curious: Do you prefer Lift's json libraries to Play's? I noticed you
used Play for their WS call, and also Lift's json libaries.

~~~
kushti
Thanks for reviewing!

Async approach could be better, for some cases, but I have chosen synchronous
approach for simplicity (or even to be close to other implementations).

Only WS to be used now, but I'll add other http libraries support(I think
about Apache HttpClient) to avoid lock on PlayFramework (in case of using
Play, WS is awesome). It's easy to implement other options though(you need to
implement HttpApiClient trait functions).

------
kushti
You can find implementation and usage examples in my blog
[http://chepurnoy.org/blog/2013/04/scala-clients-for-btc-e-
tr...](http://chepurnoy.org/blog/2013/04/scala-clients-for-btc-e-trade-and-
public-data-apis-my-first-opensource-released/) . BTC-e com is #2 broker(after
MTGox) for Bitcoin , #1 for Litecoin/Namecoin/some other cryptocurrencies. I
have implemented both Trade and Public Data APIs. It's my first opensource
released!

